# Fascinating Bengal



## TopCat

Guys post picture of ancient Bengalis if you had any. Only picture with humans please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Evil Flare

Its Wonderful Bro 

post more please


----------



## TopCat

brotherbangladesh said:


> Sorry there are some irrelevant links but look:
> 
> 01. History of South Asia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 02. Mughal Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 03. Behind the Name: Names by Usage
> 04. World History : HyperHistory
> 05. Behind the Name: Chinese Names
> 06. ARKive - a unique collection of thousands of videos, images and fact-files illustrating the world's species
> 07. Science Tube
> 08. Smokefree.gov
> 09. Lists of stars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 10. Whisky.com Complete Guide to Scotch Whisky
> 11. List of car makes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 12. Currency Converter for 164 Currencies
> 13. HowStuffWorks - Learn How Everything Works!



Why did you post all these links bro??? Even a link of Whisky in this this noble thread. Not good at ll. Post picture or potrait of ancient Bengalis please. Try to contribute instead of distort.


----------



## Skies

River front at Mitford hospital at 18th century





_The age of our Dhaka city is about four hundred years. Established at the age of Mogul among the three capitals&#8212;Dhaka, Murshidabad, kolkata, Dhakais the most oldest. But the city of mosques or the city of gardens .Upon Dhaka thereis been written very few . The first manuscript on Dhaka was written by naib nazimNusrat khan. After this on English some books were published on Dhaka. Thosewere upon Dhaka&#8217;s archeology. Written by chalr, s and doily, awl ad hossain, j. tRanking. During sixties documentary books on Dhaka were written by professorAbdul karim, professor Ahamed hasan dani and janab taifur. Apart of this ShreeKedar nath Mazumdar, Jatindramohan rai wrote historic text books in BengaliAbout Dhaka. Apart from above mentioned books there are also some small textbooks have been published upon Dhaka; I am not mentioning their names .overall They all have consult about Dhaka many of them have given more intentionon archeology._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Dhaka college at 18th century





_During British period&#8217;s so many reports were published on governmental issues,Among them Taylor&#8217;s Topography and Ascali; s Survey and settlement report are mentioned. But in Taylor&#8217;s book there&#8217;s not so much discussion about the city.
_


----------



## Skies

Map of Dhaka City in 1850




_Dhaka, the capital of Bangladesh, well known as city of fine muslin, mosques and rickshaws has a fairly long history of evolution. Before it rose into prominence as Mughal capital of Bengal in 17th century and urban & commercial centre, it was under the Sultanates from 14 century. It came under British control in 1757. Dhaka with passage of time testify different faces of history. Photographs and digital archives are the most effective ways that can keep visual records of its colourful history._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Arrival of Lord and Lady Kurzon and entourage in Fulbaria Railway Station Dhaka-1904




_Fulbaria Railway Station was here until it was moved to Kamlapur. The idea was to remove a number of level crossing from inside the city. A good road has been constructed over the old railway line._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

*Built for Provincial Secretariat Building, during 1910's- Railway track seen in the foreground.*





*Citizens of Dhaka waiting along Islampur Road to welcome Sir Fuller- 1905.*





*Minarless Ahsan Manjil-1888 (the presert Ahsan Monjil was built after the earthquake take place 1888)*




_The palace has enjoyed a varied history, starting from being Rang Mahal (of Sheikh Enayetullah, a Zamindar of Jamalpur pargana (Barishal) during the time of the Mughals) to a French trading centre. Nawab Khwaja Alimullah bought it from the French in 1830 and converted it into his residence, effecting necessary reconstruction and renovations. The final reconstruction was done by Martin & Company, a European construction and engineering firm, at the behest of Nawab Khwaja Abdul Ghani, who converted this house into the official Nawabi residence._
*
Nawab Sir Salimullah with his family in front of Ahsan Manzil*




_The construction of the palace was begun in 1859 and completed in 1872. Abdul Ghani named it Ahsan Manzil after his son Nawab Khwaja Ahsanullah. The newly built palace first came to be known as the Rang Mahal. On April 7, 1888, a tornado caused severe damage to Ahsan Manzil -- Andar Mahal, the older part of the palace, was completely devastated. During the reconstruction of the Andar Mahal a good part of the palace was overhauled and repaired, and the exquisite dome of the present Rang Mahal was added. Ahsan Manzil was again damaged by an earthquake in 12 June 1897 and again repaired by the Nawab Ahsanullah._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Dhaka College




Dhaka College: Started at the premises of an English Seminary school at Dhaka (Dhaka Collegiate School) in 1841 in its extended first floor. The Bishop of Calcutta laid the foundation stone in 1841 when the school was raised to the status of a college. A new building was completed in 1846. In 1842, there were 344 students - Muslims, Hindus, Armenians and Portuguese. In 1848 the number of students reduced to 289 of which 19 were Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Kosaituly Mosque





This mosque is situated at kosituly, which is located at the older part of Dhaka. this is one of the oldest architectural example of Dhaka.


----------



## Skies

*ANCIENT PICTURES OF DHAKA *

*North Book hall-1904 (Now North Book hall)*





*Dhakeshwari Mandir &#8211; 1904*





*Ramna Gate &#8211; 1901 (Now Doyel Chattar)*





*Chowk Bazar mor &#8211; 1904 (Now Nazimuddin Road)*





*Chowk Bazar, Dhaka &#8211; 1885 *
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1zFACVktNiM/STkLnBOQsJI/AAAAAAAAAJ4/svwb8YlyXMc/s400/Picturedsh14.jpg

* An unidentified street of Dhaka at 1872 *





*Laalbag Kella &#8211; 1872*





*Pori Bibi&#8217;r Mazar&#8211;1904 (Inside LaalBag Kella) *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

*ANCIENT PICTURES OF DHAKA*

* Old Dhaka college Campus &#8211; 1872*





*Dhaka College &#8211; 1904*





*A British Officer&#8217;s Mess in Dhaka &#8211; 1934 (Picture taken from a WirelessTower)*





*St. Thomas Church Dhaka &#8211; 1872*





*Buriganga River Side - 1880*





*Deer Park of Nawab of Dhaka &#8211; 1875 (Now Ramna Park)*





*Steel Bridge on Dholai Khal &#8211; 1904 (Now Lohar Pool)*





*Tongi Bridge on Turag River&#8211;1885(Highway Airport to Joydevpur now)*


----------



## Skies

*ANCIENT PICTURES OF DHAKA*

*Narinda Christian Grave Yard - 1875(Now Old Dhaka)*





*Gorai River, Kustia &#8211; 1860*





*River Padma &#8211; 1860*





* A scene of Purana Paltan, Dhaka &#8211; 1875*





*Mit Ford Hospital&#8211;1904 , Now Salimullah Medical College located*


> There I was born








Kazi Nazrul Islam (*our pride*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Good job *brotherbangladesh*. I apprecite your posts. This is the real Bangladeshi history I am fascinated with. 

Thanks


----------



## Evil Flare

I like the Second Pic from your 1st post 


I like His Well Tonned body , hard Working People .


----------



## TopCat

Aamir Zia said:


> I like the Second Pic from your 1st post
> 
> 
> I like His Well Tonned body , hard Working People .



Yap you are right on the money. I think he does not belong to worker class means, not a farmer or fisher man but a soldier. His body, face and well groomed hair style suggest that.

There are other things that I noticed. People seemed healthy, they used to wear mostly unstiched clothings with no color. Color might be a item of luxury. The cap that they were wearing looks smaller than what we wear now a days. Also people tend to grow longer hair.

The 3rd village not sure what their profession is. But the canal right in between the villagers and the village looks very neat. Plenty of water with so many boats, very unusual for current day rivers in Bangladesh.


----------



## Stumper

BroBangl : Fantastic. Where did you get hold of this snaps?


----------



## eastwatch

brotherbangladesh said:


> *Built for Provincial Secretariat Building, during 1910's- Railway track seen in the foreground.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Citizens of Dhaka waiting along Islampur Road to welcome Sir Fuller- 1905.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Minarless Ahsan Manjil-1888 (the presert Ahsan Monjil was built after the earthquake take place 1888)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The palace has enjoyed a varied history, starting from being Rang Mahal (of Sheikh Enayetullah, a Zamindar of Jamalpur pargana (Barishal) during the time of the Mughals) to a French trading centre. Nawab Khwaja Alimullah bought it from the French in 1830 and converted it into his residence, effecting necessary reconstruction and renovations. The final reconstruction was done by Martin & Company, a European construction and engineering firm, at the behest of Nawab Khwaja Abdul Ghani, who converted this house into the official Nawabi residence._
> [/I]


Somewhere I have read that Sheikh Enayetullah was a big Zamindar who hailed from Faridpur. He might have properties in other districts. He was probably a contemporary of either Khwaja Alimullah or Khwaja Abdul Ghani, or both. 

The Dhaka Nawab family (Khwaja) earned money in skins and hides in Sylhet, and then started to purchase lands and zamindaries. Sheikh Enayetullah's family fortune was declining and he sold much of his properties to this then upstart Nawab family.

Someone may correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## eastwatch

brotherbangladesh said:


> *ANCIENT PICTURES OF DHAKA*
> 
> 
> *A British Officers Mess in Dhaka  1934 (Picture taken from a WirelessTower)*
> [/quote]
> Is the British Officers' mess known now-a-days as the Officers' Club? Can someone answer this?


----------



## TopCat

I think its the Palashi Barack which was between BUET and Eden college. I think it is given to BUET now. 
It was a military barack but not sure whether its the one mentioned here.


----------



## Jako

kolkata

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jako

Howrah Bridge: View looking east across the Howrah Bridge towards Calcutta, from Howrah. The 1,530 foot bridge was built on floating pontoons (clearly seen here) in order to obviate possible silting which permanent piers might have caused. It was designed by Sir Bradford Leslie and erected in 1874. It was replaced by a cantilever bridge in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jako

bathing at kalighat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Jako could you mention the apporximate year when those shots were taken?? 
Thanks for posting. I am still waiting for Good Bengalis picture of 19th century or potrait of earlier centuries.


----------



## Jako

iajdani bhai,the second pic is in the 1940s..........dont know bout the other two


----------



## Jako

famous bengali/indian scientist Jagdish Chandra Bose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

'BIDROHI KOBI' Kazi Najrul Islam


----------



## Jako

Rabindranath Tagore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Jako said:


> famous bengali/indian scientist Jagdish Chandra Bose



*This man is the First Inventor of Radio NOT Marconi !*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jako

True Xinix,he was a genious!!!!!!!!!!
who was also the first man to prove that PLANTS HAVE LIFE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Jako said:


> True Xinix,he was a genious!!!!!!!!!!
> who was also the first man to prove that PLANTS HAVE LIFE



Without any Scientific base, his presence in british india is a miracle.

Well, they were unfortunate to be in an era when such highly intelligent contributions were not widely known and acknowledged ... and see today Obama is also winning Nobel for nothing... ironical.


----------



## TopCat

XiNiX said:


> Without any Scientific base, his presence in british india is a miracle.
> 
> Well, they were unfortunate to be in an era when such highly intelligent contributions were not widely known and acknowledged ... and see today Obama is also winning Nobel for nothing... ironical.



Well he is a british educate... We just cant claim him only as Indian or Bengali, he is british as well.


----------



## TopCat

Jako: are you guys familiar with the work of Alaol in west Bengal?

Alaol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jako

Yup,i am very much familiar with the name saiyad alaol........iajdani bhai..........at high school level in west bengal,in the ancient bengali literature part he has a very prominent presence,i remember.........so it is very easy to conclude,not just the oldies he is familiar with the youth as well!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

No way,JC Bose can be regarded as british!!!......in that way were all indians at the colonial era also british,portuguese or french??.......were indians treated as such??....NO.....we were indians,are indians,and will remain indians........bd-s and pakistanis can have their own way of thinking,eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> No way,JC Bose can be regarded as british!!!......in that way were all indians at the colonial era also british,portuguese or french??.......were indians treated as such??....NO.....we were indians,are indians,and will remain indians........bd-s and pakistanis can have their own way of thinking,eh?



He is a graduate from English univeristy in England. That was my reasoning of saying him british as well. I did not say Tagore a british even though he was a poet of colonial eara.


----------



## Jako

Ok,i understand your pov iajdani.....but still dont agree to it for obvious reasons.


----------



## eastwatch

It was a mistake,&#12288;so I have erased it.


----------



## Skies

I can bet that you won't get any Bangladeshi who does not like the poem in below, that is why I've shared this poem in this thread. He is not ancient Bangladeshi but no doubt that he is superextra-fascinating and our pride.

# Kazi Nazrul Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480;-
&#2476;&#2482; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2478;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;!
&#2486;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2472;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451;&#2439; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2476;&#2482; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2475;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;'
&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;'
&#2477;&#2498;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;,
&#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; "&#2438;&#2480;&#2486;" &#2459;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;
&#2441;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2527; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2478;&#2478; &#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2477;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2527;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2478;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;, &#2472;&#2499;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;,
&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;- &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2463;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2477;&#2527;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;'&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2472; &#2486;&#2499;&#2434;&#2454;&#2482;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2468;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2477;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2465;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2463;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2465;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2496;&#2478;,
&#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2463;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2461;&#2524; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2504;&#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;-&#2488;&#2498;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2478;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2461;&#2462;&#2509;&#2461;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2456;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2496;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2469;-&#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2497;&#2454;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2458;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2496;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482; &#2459;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2458;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2496;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2459;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2463;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2482;-&#2458;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;, &#2464;&#2497;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;' &#2459;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;'
&#2474;&#2469;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2478;&#2453;&#2495;'
&#2475;&#2495;&#2434; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2495;&#2439; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2474;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2458;&#2474;&#2482; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2454;&#2472; &#2458;&#2494;&#2489;&#2503; &#2447; &#2478;&#2472; &#2479;&#2494;',
&#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2486;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2455;&#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2495;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2495; &#2478;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2461;&#2462;&#2509;&#2461;&#2494;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2495; &#2447; &#2471;&#2480;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;-&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;&#2472;, &#2488;&#2434;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2480;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;-&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2470;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2478;, &#2478;&#2478; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494; &#2489;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2478;&#2509; &#2489;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;&#2509; &#2489;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2478;&#2509;
&#2477;&#2480;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2478;&#2470;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2507;&#2478;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;, &#2460;&#2478;&#2470;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2460;&#2509;&#2462;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2495;&#2468;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2509;&#2478;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2476;&#2488;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;-&#2488;&#2498;&#2468; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2488;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;,
&#2478;&#2478; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2480;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2480;&#2467;-&#2468;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;-&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2464;, &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2469;&#2472;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2487; &#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2469;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2507;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2471;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2455;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2507;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;&#2404;
&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2478;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;, &#2488;&#2497;&#2480;-&#2488;&#2504;&#2472;&#2495;&#2453;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2497;&#2476;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;, &#2478;&#2478; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2478;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472; &#2455;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495;&#2453;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2497;&#2440;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2495;&#2488;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2474;&#2472;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467;&#2495;&#2486;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2460;&#2509;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2440;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503; &#2451;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2439;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2486;&#2495;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;-&#2489;&#2497;&#2457;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2495;&#2472;&#2494;&#2453;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2467;&#2495;&#2480; &#2465;&#2478;&#2480;&#2497;-&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2486;&#2498;&#2482;, &#2471;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480; &#2451; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2486;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2476;-&#2472;&#2494;&#2470;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2479;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;-&#2470;&#2494;&#2489;, &#2470;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;-&#2454;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2488;, - &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;-&#2476;&#2504;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;-&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2486; &#2480;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2489;&#2497;-&#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2453;&#2477;&#2497; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;, - &#2453;&#2477;&#2497; &#2437;&#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467; &#2454;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2480;&#2497;&#2467;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2462;&#2509;&#2460;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2482;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2482; &#2460;&#2482;-&#2459;&#2482;-&#2459;&#2482;, &#2458;&#2482;-&#2442;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2495;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2509; &#2470;&#2507;&#2482;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2503;&#2467;&#2496;, &#2468;&#2472;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;-&#2472;&#2527;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2487;&#2507;&#2524;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480; &#2489;&#2499;&#2470;&#2495;-&#2488;&#2480;&#2488;&#2495;&#2460; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2478;-&#2441;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494;&#2478;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2472; &#2478;&#2472; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496;&#2480;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472;-&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;, &#2489;&#2494;-&#2489;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2497;&#2468;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2469;&#2494; &#2474;&#2469;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2455;&#2499;&#2489;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2479;&#2468; &#2474;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503;&#2480;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2480;&#2478;-&#2476;&#2503;&#2470;&#2472;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;-&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;-&#2482;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495;&#2468;
&#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2495; &#2475;&#2503;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2496; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2497;&#2476;&#2509;&#2471; &#2489;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2468;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2469;&#2494; &#2488;&#2497;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2495;&#2524;,
&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;- &#2458;&#2497;&#2478;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;-&#2458;&#2507;&#2480;-&#2453;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2469;&#2480;-&#2469;&#2480;-&#2469;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2474;&#2480;&#2486; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2455;&#2507;&#2474;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2453;&#2495;&#2468; &#2458;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2459;&#2482; &#2453;'&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2454;&#2472;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2474;&#2482; &#2478;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507;&#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2468;&#2494;'&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2453;&#2472;-&#2458;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495;&#2480; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;-&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;, &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2453;&#2495;&#2486;&#2507;&#2480;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2479;&#2508;&#2476;&#2472;-&#2477;&#2496;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2482;&#2509;&#2482;&#2496;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2433;&#2458;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2458;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2458;&#2507;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2480;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2527;&#2497;, &#2478;&#2482;&#2527;-&#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2482;, &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2488;&#2496; &#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2476;&#2496; &#2489;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2469;&#2495;&#2453;-&#2453;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480; &#2455;&#2477;&#2496;&#2480; &#2480;&#2494;&#2455;&#2495;&#2467;&#2496;, &#2476;&#2503;&#2467;&#2497;-&#2476;&#2496;&#2472;&#2503; &#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2455;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2453;&#2497;&#2482; &#2472;&#2495;&#2470;&#2494;&#2456;-&#2468;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2480;&#2508;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2480;&#2476;&#2495;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2480;&#2497;-&#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2461;&#2480; &#2461;&#2480;-&#2461;&#2480;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2527;&#2494;-&#2459;&#2476;&#2495;! -
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2497;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495; &#2447; &#2453;&#2495; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;
&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2468;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2468;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;-&#2458;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;-&#2468;&#2507;&#2480;&#2467;&#2503; &#2476;&#2504;&#2460;&#2527;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2496;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527; &#2453;&#2503;&#2468;&#2472;!
&#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2461;&#2524;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2468;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;
&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;-&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479; &#2453;&#2480;&#2468;&#2482;&#2503;,
&#2468;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2476;&#2507;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2453;&#2509; &#2438;&#2480; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2458;&#2504;&#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2472; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;
 &#2489;&#2495;&#2478;&#2509;&#2478;&#2468;-&#2489;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494; &#2489;&#2503;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2488;&#2497;&#2471;&#2494;-&#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2438;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2476;&#2494;&#2524;&#2476;-&#2476;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2482;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2469;&#2480;-&#2453;&#2482;&#2480;&#2507;&#2482;-&#2453;&#2482;-&#2453;&#2507;&#2482;&#2494;&#2489;&#2482;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2458;&#2524;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2441;&#2524;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2495; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480; &#2468;&#2497;&#2524;&#2495; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2482;&#2478;&#2509;&#2475;,
&#2438;&#2467;&#2495; &#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2488; &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2477;&#2497;&#2476;&#2472;&#2503; &#2488;&#2489;&#2488;&#2494;, &#2488;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2480;&#2495;' &#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2495;-&#2453;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;!
&#2471;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2488;&#2497;&#2453;&#2495;&#2480; &#2475;&#2472;&#2494; &#2460;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;&#2495;', -
&#2471;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2498;&#2468; &#2460;&#2495;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2454;&#2494; &#2488;&#2494;&#2474;&#2463;&#2495;'!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2486;&#2497;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2494;&#2433;&#2468; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2433;&#2524;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;-&#2478;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2475;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2480;&#2496;,
&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;- &#2488;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497; &#2441;&#2468;&#2482;&#2494; &#2456;&#2497;&#2478;&#2509;-&#2456;&#2497;&#2478;&#2509;
&#2456;&#2497;&#2478;&#2509; &#2458;&#2497;&#2478;&#2497; &#2470;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2461;&#2509;&#2461;&#2497;&#2478;&#2509;
&#2478;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2480;&#2496; &#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2486;&#2480;&#2495;'
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2486;&#2480;&#2496;&#2404;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;' &#2479;&#2476;&#2503; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2459;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;,
&#2477;&#2527;&#2503; &#2488;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2480;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2470;&#2507;&#2460;&#2454; &#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2477;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2453;&#2494;&#2433;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;-&#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2496; &#2472;&#2495;&#2454;&#2495;&#2482; &#2437;&#2454;&#2495;&#2482; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2472;-&#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;,
&#2453;&#2477;&#2497; &#2471;&#2480;&#2467;&#2496;&#2480;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2476;&#2480;&#2467;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;, &#2453;&#2477;&#2497; &#2476;&#2495;&#2474;&#2497;&#2482; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;-&#2471;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494; -
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2438;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2497;-&#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2489;&#2439;&#2468;&#2503; &#2479;&#2497;&#2455;&#2482; &#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2482;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2486;&#2472;&#2495;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2498;&#2478;&#2453;&#2503;&#2468;&#2497;-&#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2487;&#2471;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2475;&#2467;&#2495;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2459;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2478;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2480;&#2467;&#2470;&#2494; &#2488;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2494;&#2486;&#2496;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2455;&#2497;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2488;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2480; &#2489;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2499;&#2467;&#2509;&#2478;&#2527;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2527;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2460;&#2480; &#2437;&#2478;&#2480; &#2437;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2527;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2527;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476; &#2470;&#2494;&#2472;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2468;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2527;,
&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2527;,
&#2460;&#2455;&#2470;&#2496;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;-&#2440;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2487;&#2507;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2478; &#2488;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2468;&#2494;&#2469;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2468;&#2494;&#2469;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2478;&#2469;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2475;&#2495;&#2480;&#2495; &#2447; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2480;&#2509;&#2455;-&#2474;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2478;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;!!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2459;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;, &#2438;&#2460;&#2495;&#2453;&#2503; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2454;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2503;
&#2488;&#2476; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471;!!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2474;&#2480;&#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2464;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2497;&#2464;&#2494;&#2480;,
&#2472;&#2495;&#2435;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2495;&#2527; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;, &#2438;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2441;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2489;&#2482; &#2476;&#2482;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2441;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524;&#2495;' &#2475;&#2503;&#2482;&#2495;&#2476; &#2437;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2437;&#2476;&#2489;&#2503;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2476; &#2488;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;- &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2480;&#2467;-&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;,
&#2479;&#2476;&#2503; &#2441;&#2510;&#2474;&#2496;&#2524;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2472;-&#2480;&#2507;&#2482;, &#2438;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494;,
&#2437;&#2468;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2494;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2454;&#2524;&#2455; &#2453;&#2499;&#2474;&#2494;&#2467; &#2477;&#2496;&#2478; &#2480;&#2467;-&#2477;&#2498;&#2478;&#2503; &#2480;&#2467;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2494; -
&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2480;&#2467;-&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2439; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472; &#2489;&#2476; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2477;&#2499;&#2455;&#2497;, &#2477;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2495;&#2439; &#2474;&#2470;-&#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2480;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2494;-&#2488;&#2498;&#2470;&#2472;, &#2486;&#2507;&#2453;-&#2468;&#2494;&#2474;-&#2489;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476;-&#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2477;&#2499;&#2455;&#2497;, &#2477;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2476;&#2497;&#2453;&#2503; &#2447;&#2433;&#2453;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2507; &#2474;&#2470;-&#2458;&#2495;&#2489;&#2509;&#2472;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2495;&#2480; &#2476;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495;&#2476; &#2477;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2527;&#2503; &#2441;&#2464;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495; &#2447;&#2453;&#2494; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;!
​
*For more poems click there*: Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arihant

good job. very old pictures. I today came to know that there were still neat cameras in 1860's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Young girl was fixing her mud house with colour. 
Tea garden worker originated from Andra/Orissya etc.


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> famous bengali/indian scientist Jagdish Chandra Bose


Jagadish Chandra Bose was the real inventor of wireless telegraphy. He invented it one year before Marconi did. His name as the inventor should precede the name of Marconi, or two names should be cited by the scientific communities throughout the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Mr. F. R. Khan builder of tallest towers in the world of his time. 
He had the the first break through of structural design which can withstand very low pressure at higher altitude. 








*Sears Tower, designed by Fazlur Khan and completed in 1974, was the tallest building in the world at the time of its construction*

*
The John Hancock Center, designed by Fazlur Khan in 1965 and completed in 1969.*

More about him ... 
Fazlur Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DejaVo

Thankx man


----------



## eastwatch

Sorry, mistake.


----------



## Halaku Khan

iajdani said:


> Mr. F. R. Khan builder of tallest towers in the world of his time.



These are some Bangladeshis that are wonderful:






Fazlur Khan

The Sears tower designed by Fazlur Khan:








Amongst his many achievements, Fazlur Khan helped in creating public opinion and amassing emergency fund for the people of Bangladesh during its War of Liberation. The Government of Bangladesh posthumously awarded him the Independence Day Medal, the country's highest state honour, in 1999 in recognition of his contributions, and a commemorative postal stamp was published in his memory. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fazlur_Khan)









Also:














But these are some Bangladeshis that are not so wonderful:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

The last picture is fake and posted in Bangalgenocide which is also a scam website asking people money. M-16 was intentionally added to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halaku Khan

iajdani said:


> The last picture is fake and posted in Bangalgenocide which is also a scam website asking people money. M-16 was intentionally added to it.



That I cannot comment about - but I would imagine that followers of Bangla Bhai or members of Islami Chhatra Shibir would look quite similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Halaku Khan said:


> members of Islami Chhatra Shibir would look quite similar.



And what would be the problem if they look like them? Having some anti Islamic paranoia! are you?


----------



## eastwatch

Halaku Khan said:


> These are some Bangladeshis that are wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fazlur Khan
> The Sears tower designed by Fazlur Khan:
> QUOTE]
> 
> http://muslimmedianetwork.com/mmn/?p=4199
> 
> Obama Mentions Fazlur Rahman Khan
> June 11, 2009 by TMO
> 
> 
> CHICAGO, IL&#8211; In his historic address to the Muslim world President Obama made references to the contributions that Muslims have made to America. One of the accomplishments he listed was that an American Muslim &#8220;built our tallest building.&#8221;
> 
> He was referring to the famed architect Fazlur Rahman Khan, who designed Chicago&#8217;s Sear&#8217;s Tower. The Dhaka born Khan graduated from University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign and joined the firm Skidmore, Owings and Merrill in 1955, made partner there in 1966 and became a U.S. citizen a year later.
> 
> He also had several other accomplishments to his name including the John Hancock Center and the Hajj terminal in Jeddah.
> 
> In 1998, a street in Chicago was named after him. Bangladesh also put him on a stamp.


----------



## TopCat

Sorry the picture was some african not bangali....... removed.


----------



## Skies

Kazi Nazrul Islam:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eastwatch

brotherbangladesh said:


> Kazi Nazrul Islam:


I guess, the group photo was taken in Kolkata, and not in Bangladesh.


----------



## Skies

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/77456-india-100-years-back-pics.html


----------



## Ganguly

eastwatch said:


> Halaku Khan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are some Bangladeshis that are wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fazlur Khan
> The Sears tower designed by Fazlur Khan:
> QUOTE]
> 
> http://muslimmedianetwork.com/mmn/?p=4199
> 
> Obama Mentions Fazlur Rahman Khan
> June 11, 2009 by TMO
> 
> 
> CHICAGO, IL In his historic address to the Muslim world President Obama made references to the contributions that Muslims have made to America. One of the accomplishments he listed was that an American Muslim built our tallest building.
> 
> He was referring to the famed architect Fazlur Rahman Khan, who designed Chicagos Sears Tower. The Dhaka born Khan graduated from University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign and joined the firm Skidmore, Owings and Merrill in 1955, made partner there in 1966 and became a U.S. citizen a year later.
> 
> He also had several other accomplishments to his name including the John Hancock Center and the Hajj terminal in Jeddah.
> 
> In 1998, a street in Chicago was named after him. Bangladesh also put him on a stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is alumni of my college..Bengal Engineering college, Shibpur..I am so proud to be part of same college...
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganguly

Please check the old Kolkata photos from the link below
Calcuttaweb.Com - Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Ganguly said:


> eastwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is alumni of my college..Bengal Engineering college, Shibpur..I am so proud to be part of same college...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really! He is from Besu Civil? Can imagine him doping in wolf(If I remember the name correctly!) hostel!
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganguly

Abir said:


> Ganguly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really! He is from Besu Civil? Can imagine him doping in wolf(If I remember the name correctly!) hostel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he was a first bencher, very dedicated to his study & research & an ideal son (similar to Uttam kumar portrayed roles in Bengali movies), unlike most of the spoiled brats in Engineering colleges. With bhabi *G* (vitamin G) & Singhji (bangla from Farini) in abundance, impossible scale those heights without proper focus. I could have avoided my low grades in Engineering drawing if he was there to guide us.
Click to expand...


----------



## eastwatch

Abir said:


> Ganguly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really! He is from Besu Civil? Can imagine him doping in wolf(If I remember the name correctly!) hostel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, you have made a mistake. It is not me, but someone else, who said that he is also from Bengal Engineering College, Shibpur. However, I am from Faridpur in Bangladesh, also the native District of F.R. Khan.
Click to expand...


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> Abir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, you have made a mistake. It is not me, but someone else, who said that he is also from Bengal Engineering College, Shibpur. However, I am from Faridpur in Bangladesh, also the native District of F.R. Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but what's the confusion? :s
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------
> 
> Oh I think quoting feature acting weirdly.
Click to expand...


----------



## sab

iajdani said:


> Jako: are you guys familiar with the work of Alaol in west Bengal?
> 
> Alaol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Alaol and Doulat kazi was included in HS syllabus. And we used to concentrate on those and some other later developments to skip Charyapada etc...


----------



## sab

Mujtaba Ali.

My favourite Bengali author. Few years back (I was unemployed then) I saved few hundreds to gift his book to my GF. Both of us considered 'Jatrapathe' as our fav novel followed by 'Sei Somoy' of sunil Ganguly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

^I too like Mujtaba Ali very much! He has this amazing spontaneity in his writing.


----------



## vandemataram

Skies said:


> *ANCIENT PICTURES OF DHAKA *
> 
> *North Book hall-1904 (Now North Book hall)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dhakeshwari Mandir  1904*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ramna Gate  1901 (Now Doyel Chattar)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chowk Bazar mor  1904 (Now Nazimuddin Road)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chowk Bazar, Dhaka  1885 *
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1zFACVktNiM/STkLnBOQsJI/AAAAAAAAAJ4/svwb8YlyXMc/s400/Picturedsh14.jpg
> 
> * An unidentified street of Dhaka at 1872 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laalbag Kella  1872*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pori Bibir Mazar1904 (Inside LaalBag Kella) *



Does the Dhakeswari still exist, after which your capital city has been named?


----------



## TopCat

vandemataram said:


> Does the Dhakeswari still exist, after which your capital city has been named?



Ofcourse it is and looks same as it was 1000 years ago. 
Naming of Dhaka by this Mondir or naming of Mondir by the name of Dhaka is still disputed.


----------



## sab

This side of fascinating Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Mit Ford Hospital-1904 (where present day Salimullah Medical College is located)






Chawk Bazar, Dhaka- 1885






This is another picture of the Tongi bridge taken in the 1880s.Wikipedia says about a bridge built by Mir Jumla there in the 1660s. Is the remains in the foreground that old bridge ? 






Kalabaghan 1880 &#2453;&#2482;&#2494;&#2476;&#2494;&#2455;&#2494;&#2472; &#2535;&#2542;&#2542;&#2534;






Pil Khana Rajar Bagh Police Line 1880






&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2494; &#2535;&#2542;&#2542;&#2534;&#2404; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2468; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2488; &#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2463;&#2495; (Ramna 1880 --- Personal Circus Party of Dhaka Nawab)


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Its not working :S ... Can any one tell me how to post picture so that it become visible... ??


----------



## LaBong

sami6108 said:


> Its not working :S ... Can any one tell me how to post picture so that it become visible... ??



wrap it with image tag.





Or use the icon just beside quotation icon.


----------



## SpArK

*Awesome pics.. keep it coming...*


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Abir said:


> wrap it with image tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or use the icon just beside quotation icon.



Thanks a lot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

BENNY said:


> *Awesome pics.. keep it coming...*



Thanks I will ... I have also got pictures of Rabindra nath with albert einstein... N many other ... soon will upload those...


----------



## SpArK

*TEA GARDEN IN SYLHET, BANGLADESH*


----------



## LaBong

BENNY said:


> *TEA GARDEN IN SYLHET, BANGLADESH*



This reminds me of my grad days! Truly, those were the days!


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Teajgoan 1880






Ramna 1880s - Viceroy Lord Curzon's escort






Sadar Ghat 1880






Saint Gragory High School 1882






Buriganga River 1880


----------



## SpArK

Sunderban forest in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

BENNY said:


> *TEA GARDEN IN SYLHET, BANGLADESH*



Thanks Benny ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Area in between Matijheel and Aram Bagh..






Shanti Nagar 1933 ... A British Regiment Barrack..






Main building of Dhaka Club 1880..


----------



## SpArK

Boat tour on river delta






Irravadi river dolphin in Bngladesh


----------



## SpArK

Panigram Resort


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Dhaka 1934 (Area Unknown)






Seven Gambuz Mosque.. early 20th century






Mitfort Hospital 1880


----------



## SpArK




----------



## LaBong

Actually we are supposed to post pictures of notable persons here! 

Okay, let me take the initiative! 


Tagore with Einstein 






Tagore with Romain Rolland






Tagore with Gandhi





Satyajit Ray 






Subash C Bose with MA Jinnah






Bose with Erwin Rommel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

&#2474;&#2507;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494; &#2535;&#2542;&#2543;&#2534; &#2466;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480; &#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2453;&#2488;&#2509; (Posta 1890 Dhaka water wokors)






Dhakkaya 1860






One grass trimmer of Dhaka 1860






Sonargaon 1872 - East India Company Kuthi, Panam, Shonargaon


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Nawab Salimullah smoking a huqqah.1902, Ishrat Manzil,Shah Bagh, Dhaka.






Shangshad Bhaban Construction 1960s






Dilkusha Nawab's Gardens- Late 1800s






Ramna Race course


----------



## monitor

Very good thread indead .thanks to ijandi for starting such a good thread.Enjoying old bangladesh

*BANGLADESH MY PRIDE*


----------



## SpArK

The Sundarbans delta, at the mouth of the Ganges river, is the largest mangrove forest in the world, spreading across parts of Bangladesh and West Bengal, India. 






The Sundarbans features a complex network of tidal waterways, mudflats and small islands of salt-tolerant mangrove forests.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

This is the pic for every BC members. Dhaka Stadium, 1950s






Paribagh Golgha






This building was established in the area, which is now the site of Dhaka University's Teachers-Students' Centre (TSC). The fountain in front of the building remains inside TSC


----------



## LaBong

Not very ancient!

Md Yunus 






Amartya Sen 






And off course above all, the daughter of Amartya Sen!!!


----------



## LaBong

I think Amartya Sen did more to society by not his researches in economics but fathering Nandana Sen!!


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

General Niazi being escorted by Major Haider and General Aurora to surrender in 16 th December







Dhaka 1971 (dec) - Razakars begging for mercy






Dhaka 1970 during the period of Ashohojog Movemant






Kurmitola Airport --- Destroyed runway due to bombing -1971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*World's Longest Natural Beach - Cox's Bazar*

Cox's Bazar is a town, a fishing port and district headquarters in Bangladesh. It is known for its wide sandy beach which, believed to be the world's longest natural sandy sea beach. It is an unbroken 125 km sandy sea beach with a gentle slope. It is located 150 km south of Chittagong. Coxs Bazar is also known by the name "Panowa".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Dhaka 1934 - RAF biplanes Westland Wapitis re-fueling from cans on airstrip






Dhaka 1840 - Buriganga Riverfront






Ahsan Manzil 1887 - Damage suffered by severe tornado






Gulistan 1957 - "Bibi Mariam" Mir Jumla's Cannon at DIT Avenue






Babubazar Ghat 1880 - Mitford Hospital from Buriganga River


----------



## DejaVo

"Dhakeswari" name came from "Dhaka Swari" which that time there is jungle near dhaka. And there was a idol surrounding by tree that almost hide the idol. Some say when Islam khan fast came in dhaka he heard drum music. Drum's bangla means "dhak". May be "Dhaka" name came from this.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Ramna 1904 - Viceroy Lord Curzon's escort






Lalbagh 1905 - British barrack buildings within Lalbagh Fort






Dilkusha 1880 - Bhulbhulaiya Garden






Ahsan Manzil 1902 - Nawab Sir Khwaja Salimullah with local elites





Dholai Khal 1870






Lalbagh 1880 - Lalbagh Fort


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Shahbagh 1904 - Nawab's Shahbagh Garden






Lalbagh 1870 - Lalbagh Fort






Posta 1816 - Part of Palace of Prince Azim-us-Shan sketch by: Charles D'Oyly.






Gandaria 1816 - View of Dhaka from Gandharia - Charles D'Oyly.






Ramna Kali Mandir


----------



## SpArK

Sylhet Bangladesh


----------



## SpArK

The Lalbagh Fort Complex


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Kabi Guru Rabindra Nath with Professor Ramesh Chandra Majumdar in Dhaka University

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Mohakhali Flyover

This 1.12 km long flyover is 17.9 metre wide with two lanes in both sides. It rests upon 19 spans on 552 piles. The project cost was $19 million The flyover has 42 Shock Transmission Units (STUs) which would protect it against earthquakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

BENNY said:


>



Sadar Ghat Buri Ganga River font.. Is it not beautiful??


----------



## SpArK

Aerial shots of Dhaka city


----------



## SpArK

Moheshkhali Island

It is an island off the coast of Cox's Bazar. It has an area of 268 square kilometers. Through the center of the island and along the eastern coastline rises, a range of low hills, 300 feet high; but the coast to the west and north is a low-lying treat, fringed by mangrove jungle. In the hills on the coast is built the shrine of Adinath, dedicated to Siva. By its side on the same hill is Buddhist Pagoda. You can go to this Island by local motorboat called trawler or by speedboat. By trawler, it takes an hour and a half and by speedboat, it takes only half an hour to reach this Island. You will find mangrove forests, hilly areas, salt field etc. This island is famous for Buddhist Temple and Pagoda; you can enjoy a full day sight seeing if you intend to visit Sonadia and some other Islands nearby. In the morning you can start for Moheskhali, spend time to watch Moheskhalis tourist places, take lunch there and on return you can visit Sonadia and other nearby Islands where you can sea the live fishing & fishermen lifestyle; By the afternoon you can come back to Coxs Bazaar.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Below, a pic from early in Alamgir's reign showing Muhammad Azam as a child, at the foot of the throne on which his father is sitting. Standing behind him (purple tunic) is Shaista Khan.






Bara Katra

On with the thread...Next to Lalbagh Fort, the most important Mughal monument in the city is the Bara Katra or Large Caravanserai. This was built in 1644 by one Mir Abdul Qasem and in its day was one of the grandest of Mughal caravenserais. A caravanserai is a structure found in most important Islamic cities and were the precursors of modern hotels. They provided visiting merchants with lodging and a place to store their goods and animals. Unfortunately, the Bara Katra has not benefited from the same conservation efforts as has the Lalbagh Fort, and exists today in a delapidated condition. The Katra is illegally occupied by, and the surrounding land controlled by, a large madrassah which has resisted all efforts to try and save this building. The government has made no effort to do so, either.

The building was originally a quadrangular structure with an inner courtyard. Only the south wall of the building survives today. In Mughal times, the Buringanga used to flow past the south side of the katra. Even looking at a picture from an article from National Geographic magazine in the 1950s, there was still an unobstructed view of the building from the river. No longer the case - the katra is heavily encroached by surrounding structures, so an unobstructed view is impossible, and the river flows much further south.

Here is a picture of the outer aspect of the south (river front) from Charles D'Oyly's sketches (circa 1814; see the elephant for idea of size):






Another D'Oyly sketch which shows a portion of the northern side of the complex, which no longer survives. Note the mosque, which does not survive either.






Here is another view showing the inner aspect of the south front. This photo is from the 1870s and is taken from where the courtyard would have been. This is essentially the same part of the building which survives today, albeit in far worse condition.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Mughal Bridges*

The Mughals built bridges in and around Dhaka, as elsewhere. There was a wooden bridge across the Buriganga that connected the palace at Jinjira to the city. The most famous bridge was the Pagla Pul across the Qadamtali rivulet, about halfway between Dhaka and Narayanganj.

D'Oyly sketched it in ruinous condition in the early 1800s (in the first picture - look in the distance. You can see the Dhaka riverfront ):











This is a photo of the ruins from the 1870s:






This photo, from the 1880s, was labeled as an unknown bridge, but I think that it is also of Pagla Pul:






And a few other bridges. Bridge at Tantee Bazar, sketched by D'Oyly:






Bridge at Tongi. The first pic is a sketch by D'Oyly, the next two photos are from the 1880s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Lost Mughal Palace*

Take a look at this magazine illustration from 1874. The second picture is of Bara Katra, the third picture is of Shat Gombuj Masjid, and the fourth picture is of Lalbagh Fort. For me, however, the most interesting drawing is the first one, entitled "Ruins of the Nawab Baree." I am not certain, but I believe that this could be a picture of part of the palace of the Nawabs at Jinjiira, on the bank of the Buriganga opposite Dhaka. If so, this is the only picture of that complex I have ever seen, although D'Oyly is also supposed to sketched a picture of it (there is probably nothing left of it now; when my sources were written in the 1980s, there were just a few ruins amidst the slums). This palace was built by Nawab Ibrahim Khan II, who governed from 1689 to 1697. The palace was a grand complex surrounded by a moat and connected to Dhaka proper by a wooden bridge. In the 1980s, the remains of seven apartments with chau-chala roofs and a large hammam could still be made out. According to tradition, the wife and mother of the last independent Nawab of Bengal, Shiraj Ud Daulah, were imprisoned in this palace after he was toppled by his trecherous general, Mir Jafar, who effectively handed power over to the British in 1757. The two women were murdered by being drowned in the river.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Mosque of Kar Talab Khan*

There are a handful of Mughal period mosques surviving in Dhaka today, thanks to continuous usage through the years. Several of them, including the ones of Lalbagh Fort, Khan Muhammad Mridha, Haji Khwaja Shabaz, and Shat Gombuj, survive largely unchanged thanks to the work of conservation advocates.

The largest, and in my opinion most beautiful of Mughal mosques in Dhaka, is that of Kar Talab Khan built about 1700, now commonly known as Begum Bazar Mosque. Kar Talab Khan aka Murshid Kuli Khan was appointed governor of Bengal in 1701 by emperor Alamgir (Aurangzeb). When the Mughal empire began to desintegrate shortly after Alamgir's death in 1707, Khan became de facto ruler of Bengal, Bihar, and Orissa, thus initiating the dynasty of independent "nawabs" which ruled until the advent of the British Raj. In 1717, he shifted the capital from Dhaka to Murshidabad (West Bengal), which is named after him.

This mosque has a five domed prayer hall, with three larger domes having two smaller domes between them. Also at the side of the prayer hall, is an elegant room in the form of a hut of rural Bengal - not uncommon in Mughal architecture.

Below left, is a distant view from a 19th century photo, before modern extensions. Below right,a portrait of Murshid Quli Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Damn we lost so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Lost Buildings of the Mughal Period*

As I have mentioned before, there are many buildings from the Mughal period, which have not survived. The ruins of a few of them can be seen in D'Oyly's sketches, from around 1814:

This picture is entitled, Interior of the City of Dacca. I have no idea what kind of buildings they are:






This picture is of Chowk Bazar. Chowk Bazar was main market place / central square of Dhaka. Interestingly, D'Oyly labels the building as the "Husaini Dalan." Of course, it looks nothing like the Husaini Dalan of today. There are two possiblities - either that D'Oyly mistakenly labeled another mosque as being the Husaini Dalan, or that there was a different Husaini Dalan back then. Since D'Oyly is usually pretty accurate, I would probably say the latter:






This is the mosque of Syuff Khan. To the best of my knowledge, it does not survive today. It looks to be an impressive structure:






This was a mosque in Magh Bazar. I think that is Mirzazeehan with his back turned to us, but I can't be sure since I can't see his face :






Finally, D'Oyly does not specify where this mosque is, except that it is in a suburb of Dhaka:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Damn we lost so much.



You are right... the main reason is Battle of Palashy of 1757 and Mir Zafar.... British used treasure of bengal to maintain their force here, expanded there business and colonized other part of indo sub continent... 

Battle of Palashy is one of the most decisive war in the history of the world... If british would have lost the war... they would fail to colonize indo sub continent... n the whole world history would be differfent,,, U can say this is the worst defeat for the muslim even in some cases it causes more damage than the destruction of Baghdad by the mongols...

Just for your info british looted 2.5 million pound worth of amount from the treasure of Nawab Sirajuddawla in Murshidabad... which is almost equal to the british GDP at that time... British GDP was worth 16 million pound in 1800.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Chawk Bazar and Bibi Mariam*

From Mughal and through Colonial times, Chawk Bazar was the main marketplace / square of Dhaka. In my last post, there is a picture of Chawk Bazar from the early 19th century. The photo below is from the 1880s. Note the Chawk Bazar mosque, a Mughal structure from 1676 (by this time modified with the addition of a classical European portico). Also note the cannon, called Bibi Mariam, in the center of the square. This cannon was brought to Dhaka by Mughal Subedar Mir Jumla as a memento of a military campaign in Assam (actually, he brought back two massive cannon, but the other one, called Kale Jamjam, sank in the Buriganga):


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Shat Masjid and Beri Bund*

Of all the Mughal mosques in Dhaka, the one that most appeared in old pics and photos was the Shat Gambuj Masjid (Mosque of Seven Domes). In fact, if you look at old books or magazines with pictures of Dhaka, there will usually be a pic of this mosque. There are two reasons for this. For one, in addition to the standard Mughal three domed prayer hall, the corner turrets also had domes on top, which gave the mosque a unique appearance. More importantly perhaps, was its dramatic and picturesque location on the edge of the Buriganga flood plain. People visiting today, however, see a very different vista. After the devastating floods of 1988/89, a dam (the Beri Bund) was constructed along the western edge of Dhaka to protect it from flooding. The area behind the mosque was drained and filled up, and now is full of buildings. So, the scenic aspect of this mosque no longer exists. However, happily, the building itself, under protection of the Directorate of Archaeology, survives unchanged and in a good state of preservation.

The first picture is a sketch of the mosque by D'Oyly (early 1800s). The second shows the plan of the mosque, with its hollow domed turrets. The third shows the mosque as it appeared before the construction of the Beri Bund. The final picture is from a few years ago, more or less as it appears today. More recently, the Mughal-style plasterwork has been covered up by an ugly whitewash. Tmac has posted some pictures of this whitewash in the Bangladesh Tourism thread. Good thing is that this unfortunate change can easily be undone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

A nice informational thread indeed and thanks to sami6108, i learned a few things about history of that part of the world.. Keep going..


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Mughal Katras Revisited

All right! Time to continue with our 19th century river cruise! In the first page of this thread, I posted some info and pics about the history and plight of the two surviving Mughal katras (caravanserais) in Dhaka. Although the current pitiful condition of these structures may not convince some people that they are worth saving, I hope the following pictures give a sense of how fine these structures looked along the Dhaka riverfront.

First, the Chhotta Katra (Small Caravanserai), in a picture from around 1880:






I don't have a picture of comparable quality of the Bara Katra (Big Caravanserai). However, this one from around 1840 should give an idea of its grandeur:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Riverfront Mosques*

Continuing with our cruise, circa 1880. We see several mosques built along the riverfront. This is the mosque of Mirza Golam Pir. Mirza Golam Pir had considerable land holdings in Tippera (Tripura) and Bakerganj districts. His grandfather, Mir Abu Sayeed, came to Dhaka from Turan in the third quarter of the 18th century. He died in 1860.






And this is the mosque of Darogah Amiruddin. Amiruddin was probably a Darogah in the police department of the East India Company in the early 19th century. Here at Babu Bazar, there used to be a market for firewood along the riverbank, which you can see in the foreground of the picture:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

BENNY said:


> A nice informational thread indeed and thanks to sami6108, i learned a few things about history of that part of the world.. Keep going..



Thanks..


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*The Armenians*

We continue with our river cruise, circa 1880. There are many mansions lining the waterfront. After all, if you are a big shot, this is the place to build your house. This one, for example, was built by Manuk, a zamindar of Armenian descent:






But what is an Armenian doing in Dhaka? Armenians, like other foreign ethnic groups, came to the subcontinent in search of new opportunities. The earliest Armenian grave in Dhaka that I am aware of, is dated 1741, so it is reasonable to assume that the first Armenians arrived some time prior to that. At that time Dhaka was still a large and prosperous city in the post-Mughal period. Initially these people found success as contractors in the salt trade. As Dhaka declined in the early years of British rule, the Armenians stayed on, now working on behalf of the East India Company. The Armenian Church, founded in 1781, was a focal point of this community, and still today remains perhaps the most significant of Dhaka's historic churches. Eventually Armenians sought opportunities in other commodities, such as jute and leather, and were quite successful in this regard. By 1900 there were around half a dozen families of Armenian zamindars in Dhaka, such as that of Manuk. Over time this community has gradually whithered away. As of a few years ago, there was just one Armenian left in Dhaka, who used to look after the church. I don't know if he is still alive or not (he would be 77 this year). The church, to the best of my knowlege, hosts multi-denominational (as opposed to Armenian) services today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*New Nawabs*

Getting back to our river cruise...here is the version of the Ahsan Manzil we are more familiar with, seen from Buriganga beyond the Buckland Bund. As I mentioned in my previous post, the building was remodeled after being heavily damaged by a Tornado in 1888. This was the home of the Khwaja family, the most prominent Muslim family of those times:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Ruplal House*

If I could save just one historic mansion in Dhaka, it would be Ahsan Manzil. Happily, this has already come to pass. If I could save just two, the other would be Ruplal House. This grand manor with riverfront facade of around 300 feet was the largest private home in Dhaka. The oldest part of this house was built by an Armenian zamindar, Aratun, in the 1700s. In 1840, two wealthy brothers, Ruplal Das and Raghunath Das, bought this older building and had it extensively altered and expanded by the famous Martin Company of Calcutta. The house's finest hour came in 1888, when a ball was staged in its main hall on occasion of the visit of Lord Dufferin, then Viceroy of India.

The pic below is a special one, in my opinion - it is the only complete riverfront picture of the house that I have ever seen (the second pic is a detail of the first). I found it in a book of pictures on India published in 1911, in the basement of a university library here in the USA. In my next post, I will comment on the current situation of this important Dhaka landmark.











Ruplal House is shaped like a [ , with the long axis parallel to the river and two blocks at each end projecting towards the city side. The western block is the grander of the two and was owned by Ruplal, while the eastern block was owned by Raghunath. The two are connected by a central block running parallel to the river. Today, the whole building is encircled by sheds and other structures, making it difficult to take photographs. Ruplal's block is occupied by a variety of traders and also serves as a grand shanty (like Ahsan Manzil not so long ago). Raghunath's block, to the best of my knowledge, is under private ownership. There are over fifty rooms, including the grand hall where the Dufferin ball was staged.

The pictures below, showing Ruplal's section (western end of the house), were only possible from a high vantage point:











The picture below shows the connection between Ruplal's section on the right, with the central block on the left. The central section is completely obscured by the aforementioned sheds and other structures. This is the only unobstructed view possible from ground level today.






The pictures below show a few other aspects and details. The last pic is the entrance to Ruplal's section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Mill Barrack*

If you really were cruising along the Buriganga in 1880, the order in which you would see the buildings we have described previously, west to east, are Lalbagh Fort (possibly hidden behind buildings), Bara Katra, Chhotta Katra, Mosque of Mirza Golam Pir, Mosque of Amiruddin Darogah, house of Manuk, Ahsan Manzil, Northbrooke Hall, and Ruplal House - in that sequence. Going past Ruplal House, the last major urban sight would be the Mill Barrack, which was built as a sugar mill in the first half of the 19th century. During the uprising of 1857, the British army took control of the building and converted it into a barrack. Hence, the name Mill Barrack. I am not sure whether this building is still around, or not.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Dhaka Gardens of Yesteryear: Dilkusha Garden, Part I*

The "Nawab" family of Dhaka owned several garden estates near the city. Two of these, originally on the outskirts of of town, are now well within city limits. One of these was the Dilkusha garden ("Dil kusha" means "heart pleasing"). In Mughal times there was mansion known as Rang Mahal, built by one Mirza Mohammed, which stood on the land. Eventually the property came under the ownership of the Khwaja familyNawab Khwaja Abdul Ghani built the Dilkusha garden house for his son Ahsanullah in 1866. When Ahsan Manzil was badly damaged in the tornado of 1888, this house served for a time as the principal residence of the family.

In 1905, at the time of the first partition of Bengal, the government leased the southern part of this estate to construct a new government HQ and official residence of the Lt. Governor. After the creation of Pakistan, the residence of the Governor of East Pakistan was located here. Today the elegant Mughal inspired mansion is known as Banga Bhaban ("Bengal House") and is the official residence of the President of Bangladesh.

The northern part of the Dilkusha garden complex was acquired by the government in 1957 and added to the newly created Motijheel Commercial Area which was adjacent to the site. Various office buildings including RajUK HQ now occupy the land.

Below is a pic of principal mansion of the Dilkusha garden, which was located east of where the RajUK building is today:







This is Mosque of Shah Jalal Dakhini at Dilkusha. I am not sure exactly when it was built, but it probably dates from the Mughal period. Several members of the "nawab" family are buried within the mosque compound. The mosque survives today and is located next to Jibon Bima Tower.






"Manuk House" was built by the zamindar of that name and was located within the Dilkusha estate. You may recall that Manuk was one of the Armenians who found their fortunes in Dhaka - I posted a pic of his riverfront mansion in post 59 (page 3) of this thread. This building has also survived and today is located within the Banga Bhaban complex.






Farhat Manzil was another mansion of the "nawab" family within the Dilkusha Garden






Part of the gardens at Dilkusha:






Pavilion on the edge of a pond in Dilkusha Garden. This pond still survives as part of the Banga Bhaban complex.






Bridge over a lake in Dilkusha Garden:






Deer in Dilkusha Garden:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Calcutta


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Dhaka Gardens of Yesteryear - Shahbagh*

In Mughal times there was a garden called Bagh-e-Badshahi ("Royal Garden") in the area currently occupied by the Old High Court and Shishu Academy. To the north of this was some sort of palace complex in an area then known as Sujatpur. Inbetween the two, there was a large meadow called Ramna. In colonial times Sujatpur Palace area was purchased by the Armenian zamindar Aratun, who built two garden houses on that land (those who follow this thread may recall that Aratun also built the precursor to Ruplal House). The area north of Sujatpur was purchased by another zamindar, Nuruddin Hossain, who then built Nurkhan Bazar on this land. Khwaja Alimullah bought these two properties (of Aratun and Nuruddin Hossain) in 1840. His grandson, Ahsanullah, one of the latter-day "nawabs" of Dhaka, developed the garden from the 1870s to include the buildings seen below as well as a zoo and other structures. The garden was an important venue of the Dhaka social scene in the late 19th / early 20th centuries and is also historically important as the setting for foundation of the Muslim League of India in 1906. Anually at the Christian New Year there was also an exposition of agricultural and indigenous industrial products held on the grounds. Today by land is divided between the Dhaka University's TSC and Arts and Business departments, plus the National Museum.

Two views of the main mansion of the Shah Bagh garden:











The "Darbar Hall" of the Shahbagh garden, where the Muslim League of India was founded in 1906, setting in motion a chain of events leading to the creation of Pakistan. The building survives and today is the well known "Madhu's Canteen" of Dhaka University.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Gotta go... enough for today... will come back with more picture.... hope all of you will like the picture that I have posted and will all like the future posts...


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Historic Gardens of Dhaka - Baldah Garden*

Baldah Garden is actually two gardens on either of side of a road in the Wari neighborhood of Old Dhaka. This botanical garden was founded in 1909 by local zamindar Narendra Narayan Roy Chaudhury (1880 - 1943), a noted naturalist and philanthropist. The gardens are named Cybele and Psyche after characters from Greek mythology. The property was acquired by the government in 1962. The gardens boast an outstanding collection of 15,000 plants from 672 species.

When I was younger an aunt of mine was in charge of this garden, so I would visit there not infrequently. Back in those days, everything was maintained in tip-top shape. However, from what I have read things have downhill since then. Maintenance is not nearly what is used to be, plants are threatened by poor sunlight secondary to highrises that now encircle the garden as well as higher levels of air pollution, and miscreants from nearby slums have harassed visitors. This being a garden, as opposed to a building, and being in government hands, gives me hope that in the future it will once again receive the care that it deserves, and be restored to its former self.

Mr. Chaudhury is one of the people seen seated in this photo. Unfortunately, I don't know which one of them he is . Besides Baldah Garden, he also created the Baldah Museum from his collections. These artifacts are currently displayed in the National Museum.






Pond within the Cybele section of the garden:






Photo by Anwar Hossain, Dhaka Portrait:


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Historic Gardens of Dhaka - Rose Garden*






Around the turn of the last century jalsas (parties) held at Baldah Garden (see previous post) were an important part of the social life of the city's wealthier Hindu residents. The story goes that Hrishikesh Das, a zamindar of lower caste background, being insulted on this account by someone at one of the jalsas at Baldah Garden, decided to create his own garden to outshine that of Baldah. Here he staged jalsas of his own. The centerpiece of the garden is an elegant pavilion, which in other threads on this site, has been referred to as a "palace" or "mansion". However, this building was not built as a residence, but rather a setting for entertainment such as musical performances (although subsequent owners did use it as a house). Unfortunately for Mr. Das his extravagant lifestyle caused him to go bankrupt and he was forced to sell his garden. Today this property remains in private hands. The owners are usually pretty accommodating towards visitors. The gardens themselves are rather uncared for and few of the rose plants for which it was once famous survive. The main pavilion however remains in a reasonably good state of preservation. The garden is decorated with classical statuettes. Of note, this garden is also historically significant as the setting for the foundation of the Awami League in 1949. Of course the AL has many opponents today but back then it was the only political voice for East Pakistanis. The complex in its current state could easily be restored to its former elegance. However as long as the property remains in private hands there is always the danger that it be torn down and replaced with a highrise apartment or some other structure.





















Some pictures of Rose Garden of 1998:


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*The Heritage Buildings of Tipu Sultan Road &#8211; A Failure of Architectural Conservation - Part I*

The story of architectural conservation in Bangladesh is mostly one of loss. Once in a while, there are some major triumphs &#8211; Ahsan Manzil, Lalbagh Fort, etc. However, for every success story, there are many more battles which are lost. While I don&#8217;t want to turn this into a doom-and-gloom thread, I can&#8217;t change the realities on the ground. One of the most regrettable losses in recent years has taken place on Tipu Sultan Road. The case of the heritage buildings of Tipu Sultan Road, which I will discuss in three parts, is also a good illustration of the incompetency of the Directorate of Archaeology, which listed them as being among Dhaka&#8217;s &#8220;protected&#8221; landmarks.

The British Raj was a prosperous time for one segment of the Hindu community, who found wealth through the zamindari system and elsewhere. In colonial times they accounted for most of Dhaka&#8217;s wealthy class. Their houses tended to be clustered in a few neighborhoods &#8211; Farashganj (see previous post), Sutrapur, Tipu Sultan Road, Narinda, and Wari. Among the affluent residents of Tipu Sultan Road, the Banik family was most prominent. They built several beautiful buildings along this street.

I have stated previously, that if I could save only two Old Dhaka mansions, those would be Ahsan Manzil and Ruplal House. If I could save only three, the third would be Bhajahari Lodge. Sadly, I am not sure whether there is still time.

*Bhajahari Lodge*






Of the three Banik brothers, the eldest, Bhajahari Saha Banik, had the grandest mansion. Unlike Ahsan Manzil and Ruplal House, which draw primarily upon classical European traditions, Bhajahari Lodge was designed in an Indo-Saracenic aesthetic. &#8220;Indo-Saracenic&#8221; was an architectural style, popular during the Raj, that sought to blend European and South Asian traditions. Curzon Hall is another example of this style. Typically, the end result of this admixture was a building that turned out to be picturesque, but not particularly elegant. However, Bhajahari Lodge, just like Curzon Hall, was a handsome exception to the rule.

As you can see in the picture above (which was taken before the changes I mention below), the building is two storied and generally symmetric in design, having a frontage of about 150 feet facing Tipu Sultan Road. The forecourt used to showcase an elegant fountain which has long since disappeared. There are three large halls on each floor. Two staircases lead upstairs, the grander being at the southeast corner.

The Lodge, despite being one of Dhaka&#8217;s &#8220;protected&#8221; landmarks, is currently occupied by Salimullah College. I visited the mansion in 2000. At that time, the school had built a new multistory building in the area of the front courtyard, obscuring the view of the building from the road. More tragically, the central portion of the front fa&#231;ade had been demolished in order to build a connection to the new building now standing in front of it. In fact, although I don't know the details, the building is supposedly at the center of an legal dispute between Salimullah College and Graduate High School, the terms of which have encouraged demolition of parts of the building. I have not seen any recent pictures of this beautiful mansion. I don&#8217;t know if it still (partially) survives, or has been demolished altogether.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*The Heritage Buildings of Tipu Sultan Road &#8211; A Failure of Architectural Conservation - Part II*

*Shankhanidhi Lodge*

There is no better illustration of the incompetence, indeed outright criminal negligence, of the government, in regards to architectural conservation, than the case of Shankhanidhi Lodge. The Lodge, the home of the two younger Banik brothers (see previous post), actually consisted of two main structures, a mansion and a dance hall, as well as a small cottage. They were located quite close to Bhajahari Lodge on Tipu Sultan Road. The Hindu owners left the country after the War of 1971 (many wealthy Hindus already having left after the creation of Pakistan in 1947 and subsequent abolition of the zamindari system in 1950), and the property was placed under the control of the Ministry of Land Reforms. The ministry, however, sold the estate to a private individual. This transaction was completely illegal. In the late 1980s, Shankhanidhi Lodge, along with many other Dhaka heritage buildings, was placed on a list of &#8220;protected&#8221; landmarks by the Directorate of Archaeology. However, in 1991, the guy who owned the Lodge decided to tear it down. Concerned citizens learned of his plans and alerted the Directorate of Archaeology. The Directorate, however, decided to do nothing. Why so, you ask? Well, they did make some high and mighty statements, which give some insight into their thought process. For one, they refused to believe that private individuals would learn of such a demolition before they themselves did. For another, they said that since demolishing &#8220;protected&#8221; buildings was illegal, no one would dare to do such a thing. So, (big surprise) the house and dance hall were destroyed as planned. They were replaced by a few tin sheds and a small plastics factory. The final irony in the whole matter is that The Directorate had never completely documented the existence of these two &#8220;protected&#8221; buildings. As a consequence, they would not be able to take legal action against the owner, even if they wanted to. Remember, guys, that the main job of the Directorate is to protect our built heritage. They have nothing else to do all day long. Public money pays for their salaries. Yet, out of sheer laziness and apathy, they chose to do nothing in the rare instance when action was demanded of them.






Shankhanidhi House is partially visible on the picture above. On the outside, the building, designed in a classical Eurpean style, was really no different from many other mansions built during the Raj. However, the interior was more reflective of the affluence of the Banik family, with the rooms (which included a central hall surrounded by apartments), all paved with marble. An elegant cottage stood next to the house.






More significant architecturally, was the dance hall (above). This elaborately ornamented structure was designed to look like a temple, but was intended for cultural not religeous functions. The central hall had a decorated wooden ceiling and walls covered with glazed tilework.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*The Heritage Buildings of Tipu Sultan Road - A Failure of Architectural Conservation - Part III*

*Radha-Krishna Temple*

The Radha-Krishna Temple, located very close to Bhajahari Lodge, was also built by the Banik family. As originally conceived this was undoubtedly one of the most attractive religeous structures in Dhaka. The temple is fronted by a rectangular courtyard. On three sides of this courtyard, are two-storeyed, arcaded buildings buildings, which used to house pilgrims. The ornate one-storeyed temple stands at the far end of the courtyard. Although single storeyed, the height, including the decorative elements on its roof, was equal to that of the other buildings around the courtyard. All in all, a very pleasing composition of buildings that lends a sense to grandeur to this not-so-big temple. The temple used to boast an multi-arched entrance, elaborate floral decoration, marble stairs and floors, and colored glass windows. The first picture below shows how the temple used to look like before recent times. The second picture is a detail of the ornamentation, showing combination of Mughal and European elements.. 











The priest of the temple was killed in 1965 in violence preceding secession from Pakistan. The family of the priest left for Calcutta and the temple was abandoned. The complex today is in private hands and no longer holds religeous services. The owner wanted to demolish it and build something else in its place but was dissuaded by protests from the local Hindu community. Instead what he has done (if I can see correctly from the picture below, which was taken last year) is build a multistory structure on top of the temple. In doing so, the decorative elements on the roof of the temple have been demolished. The formerly open archways have been closed off and the building itself remains locked up. The courtyard is used as an auto repair workshop and rooms in the other three buildings surrounding it are rented out. Like the other Tipu Sultan Road landmarks which I wrote of earlier, this complex was also added to the list of Dhaka's "protected" sites in the 1980s by the Directorate of Archaeology. As with those other buildings, this designation has turned out to be pretty meaningless. However, more so than the other three structures, with adequate funding and political will, the possiblity of easily restoring the temple to a semblance of its former self, is still a possibility.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Rebati Mohan Lodge*

Of the many beautiful old mansions in Old Dhaka, four usually merit mention in books on hisotric architecture. We have talked about three of them previously - Ahsan Manzil, Ruplal House, and Bhajahari Lodge. The fourth is Rebati Mohan Lodge, home of the zamindar of Sutrapur, at the east end of Old Dhaka. This large manor is oriented north-south with the west front facing the road and the east facing the Dolai Khal, which flows into the Buriganga. The house is comprised of two blocks, built at different times, featuring several inner courtyards and a total of about seventy rooms. The southern block, the older of the two, is also the more artistically significant, being rendered in a dignified neo-classical aesthetic. The northern block is less ornamented and shows more modern influences. This building is also included in the list of Dhaka's "protected" landmarks, which readers of this pseudo-blog know as being a pretty meaningless designation. However, unlike many other buildings on that aforementioned list, the last time I saw this building, it had survived intact other than some age related wear and tear. In its present state this grand dame could easily be restored. However, as I have mentioned previously, as long as any such structure remains in private hands, it can at any time be torn down at the will of its owner.

The first pic was taken by me some years ago, and shows the west front of the southern block. The next image shows the layout of the whole building, while the last is again a render of the west face of the southern section.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

For any of you with an interest in Dhaka history, the following pictures should be pretty special. They are to me. In looking through books on Dhaka history, I had noticed, in several places, paintings dated from the 1840s. I had wondered if they belonged to some series. This suspicion was proved when I found the whole series on a British Library website. Someone painted the entire Dhaka waterfront in the 1840s. I wish I knew who this was, but all the site says is that the paintings were published by Dickinson. I don't know if Dickinson is the painter or publisher. Anyway, enjoy!

I will post these pictures in groups of two, which means that you will have to scroll right for the whole image. I will be posting the descriptions of the images separately, so you don't have to scroll. I will post the commentary to the first set in just a little bit. The two pics below, show the western end of the Dhaka riverfront. We will be cruising east. Can you identify the landmark which takes up about half the images?











---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------

Could you identify the landmark in my last post? The one starting on the right end of the first pic and extending throughout the most of the second pic? The answer of course, is Lalbagh Fort, an impressive sight from the River Buriganga in days gone by. The river has since changed its course and the Fort is no longer visible from the river.

Can you spot the massive pillars at the western end of the Fort, seen at the right of the first pic? I had posted Charles D&#8217;Oyly&#8217;s sketch of these pillars in the first post of this thread (see below). I don&#8217;t know what purpose they served.






ook along the ramparts in the second pic. You will see many structures along the top which no longer survive today. Notice also the dome of Pari Bibi&#8217;s tomb peeking out from behind the walls, at the left of the second pic, and the main gate of the fort, at the right of the second pic.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

The second set of pictures. Remember this is continuous with the first set, moving east. I will post a commentary on these pics later today. Noticeable in the first pic, a temple which must have been a prominent landmark at one time. I will provide a little more info on this temple in my commentary. In the second pic, can you spot an Old Dhaka landmark I wrote about earlier? See if you can guess, if not you will find the answer in my commentary.











---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

Some notes to go along with the pictures in post 131. You can see in the first picture, a temple prominently positioned along the riverfront. I don't know what the name of the this temple was. The main building of the temple was washed away by the Buriganga around 1880 (under what exact circumstances - erosion or flooding, etc, I don't know). The tower / sprire of the temple stood for a few more years before collapsing as well. The picture below was taken after the temple building had been washed away, but the tower still standing.






On the far right of the second pic, you can see Bara Katra, the principal Mughal caravanserai of Dhaka. At this time (1840s) it was still visible from the river. I posted pics and info about this building in the first page of this thread, so check it out if you are interested.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Continuing eastward along the riverfront, circa 1840. Remember that the scene below is continuous with the last two parts of this series. Visible in these two images are two buildings which I wrote about earlier in this thread. Can you tell which ones? I'll post the commentary.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Could you identify the two landmarks in the previous post? Seen prominently in the middle of the first pic is the Chhotta Katra (Small Caravanserai). I wrote about this building in the first page of this thread and posted an old photograph during the first river cruise on the third age of this thread(reposted below).






See the mosque in the second pic? I'm pretty sure that's the Mosque of Mirza Ghulam Pir. I posted an old pic of this mosque during the first river cruise on the third page of this thread (reposted below). If you recall, Mr. Pir is also responsible for the construction of the well known Tara Masjid (Star Mosque). You can find some more info about him on page 3 of this thread.






If you combine the second pic in post 131 with the first pic in last post , you can see both "katras" together (Bara Katra on the left, Chhotta Katra on the right):


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Remember that these paintings are part of a continuous panorama, headed east from post 133. In these two images you can see three buildings which I wrote about, and posted pictures of, previously. Can you tell which ones?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Some commentary to go along with my previous post. See the mosque in the first pic? That's the Mosque of Amiruddin Darogah. I had posted a picture of this mosque (reposted below)..along with a few words on its builder.

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r94/tanzirian/mosque2.jpg

See the mansion to the right of the mosque? That's the house of Manuk, one of Dhaka's Armenian zamindars. I had posted a picture of this building (reposted below), along with a short history of Dhaka's Armenian community.








Look to the right of Manuk's house, at the far right of the first pic. That building is the house of Amiruddin Darogah, who built the mosque to the left of Manuk's house.

Finally, see the mansion left of center in the second pic? That's the house of Khwaja Alimullah, which he purchased from a previous owner in 1835. In 1872, this house was extensively remodeled / rebuilt, and renamed Ahsan Manzil. A second remodeling / reconstruction took place after tornado damage in 1888. The picture below, which was posted previously, is after the first remodeling.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Remember, these pics are part of a continuous panorama from the previous installments in this series, moving east along the Buriganga, circa 1840. Not much commentary to go along with this post. What you see are more mansions that once lined the riverfront, which I do not know individually. One of the things I love about this series, are the detailed drawings of the many types of traditional rivercraft. Of course this is somewhat difficult to appreciate in this small version, but as I mentioned earlier the higher resolution pics are expensive...I will get them some day, but enjoy these little ones for now!











Well, we come to the end of this cruise, reaching the eastern edge of Dhaka and moving onto the countryside. Two more landmarks are visible in these two images, which I have written about previously...do you know which ones?


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

This commentary refers to the previous post. See the building at the left of the first image? That's the mansion built by Aratun, one of Dhaka's Armenian zamindars. Not long after this painting was made (1840s), the house was extensively remodeled / rebuilt as Ruplal House (picture reposted below). 






Note also the building on the left of the second image. This is the Mill Barrack, the last major sight on the Dhaka riverfront before heading into the country.I am pretty sure that the picture below is of this sugar mill turned military barrack.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Ershad Ahmed recently posted some interesting pics on his blog:

This is a series of pictures depicting a Muharram festival. I don't know who painted these pics or when they date from. My guess is that they date from early 19th century, when processions would commence from the Naib Nazim's palace (if interested, see my post on Nimtali Deuri earlier in this thread). I know that the National Museum has some pictures of these processions so perhaps that's where Mr. Ahmed got them from.

The first pic shows Hussaini Dalan (chief Imambara of Dhaka) much as it appears today:






The next pic is also in front of Hussaini Dalan, which you can see in the background. I think a processional float is seen in the foreground. 






The building in the background of the pic below looks like a Mughal structure, possibly one of the katras I wrote about earlier. In front of the katra there looks to be some residential structures including at least one mansion. Also seen - a cannon, possibly the well known Bibi Mariam, which I also commented on earlier...which today is in Osmani Uddyan:






---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

Continue from previous post....


And some more pictures. I am not sure if the last one belongs with the others in the series...it shows some British soldiers...but it does seem stylistically similar. Not sure exactly the location of these scenes, but I like looking at the buildings depicted in the background...all long vanished.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Some more pics from Mr. Ahmed's blogs:

This first pic shows British barrack buildings within Lalbagh Fort. I am glad these are gone! The Birtish built ugly barrack buildings within preexisting Mughal compounds elsewhere as well...a well known and unfortunate example is at the great Red Fort in Delhi, India...why their govt doesn't tear these down is beyond me.






This pic shows welcoming crowd for Lt. Gov. Fuller in 1905...at beginning of period when Dhaka became capital of newly created (and short-lived) state of East Bengal and Assam. I am pretty sure that is Chawk Bazar square and mosque in background (see earlier post) which at time was principal square of the city.






Here is unsual shot of Dhakeshwari Temple roofline normally obscured from ground level by modern appendage. I have not written about this temple in my notes previously...the exact date of construction is unknown. The buildings that exist today have Mughal elements so I think it likely dates from 17th - 18th cent. However a temple has been on this site before Dhaka became a proper city and the area supposedly gets its name from the complex. The name given by the Mughals when they established their provincial capital - Jahangirnagar - did not stick, and people reverted to calling it Dhaka.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Some Dhaka pics from 1934. Photos from Brian Spier.

Waterfront (not sure if this is Buriganga or elsewhere):






Buriganga docks:






Ramna Race Course:


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

*Sadarghat Launch Terminal in 1962*


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

I hope all of you liked the pictures.... These pictures actually gives us the opportunity to revisit our ancient Dhaka/bengal.... There were many other picture that I am not posting due to limited time... If any one has more picture of ancient dhaka or bengal then please post all the picture here....

N special thanks goes to tanzirian of skycrapercity who actually posted all these valuable works 2 years back... I have just copy pasted these wonderful work to share with you....

There is another nice facebook group ... to depict 400 years of history of dhaka in picture.

If you guys could join the group....

DHAKA - 400 years History in Photographs. | Facebook

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies




----------



## mil-avia

Some photos of Bangladesh found in a Japanese website :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Another page :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Damn we lost so much.



'Nahi nahi ap logoko to kushi huna chaheiye, kale bangale boot"


----------



## LaBong

I'm gonna post some pictures from Indian Bengal, mostly of Calcutta's, I'll add the descriptions later.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------





St Paul's Cathedral.


----------



## LaBong

St Paul's Cathedral once again.






---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------


St Jhon's Church 





---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------


----------



## LaBong

The Last Supper (1787) by Johann Zoffany at the church







---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------


The new sky scrappers cropping up at Rajarhat newtown, east Calcutta





---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

The new skylines at the horizon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

The city is moving fast on the development road!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Growing skyscrapers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Will post more pictures later, that is, only if I get enough thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peacefulll

Abir said:


> Will post more pictures later, that is, only if I get enough thanks!



There, I gave you enough incentive to continue posting. 

Now, lets have some Kolkata metro pictures please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Abir said:


> Will post more pictures later, that is, only if I get enough thanks!



Nice ones.. Keep it up Abir...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Panam City. Sonargaon.



The once capital of Bengal.


----------



## TopCat

iajdani said:


> Panam City. Sonargaon. The once capital of Bengal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## TopCat

Beutifull structure in Panam City


----------



## TopCat

Puthia is 23km (14mi) east of Rajshahi and 16km (10mi) west of Natore. It is in Rajshahi District. Puthia has the largest number of historically important Hindu structures in Bangladesh.

Shiva Temple







Jagannat Temple:


----------



## TopCat

Mohasthangarh is one of the main attractions in north Bengal. It was the capital of Kingdom of the Mourjo, the Gupta and the Sen Dynasty. This is the ancient archeological and historical which was, established in 2500 BC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Jorashako Thakurbari, birthplace of Tagore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Calcutta Lifestyle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Calcutta Metro, since 1980s ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Abir said:


> Calcutta Metro, since 1980s ...



which station is this ?


----------



## LaBong

Indian Jatt said:


> which station is this ?



Not sure, probably one of the new ones in South. Found the snap in calcuttaweb, also the train looks the same that is used in Calcutta.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Abir said:


> Not sure, probably one of the new ones in South. Found the snap in calcuttaweb, also the train looks the same that is used in Calcutta.



the train looks different as well..see the colour of the coaches..its never been blue..may be new ac coaches.


----------



## LaBong

Indian Jatt said:


> the train looks different as well..see the colour of the coaches..its never been blue..may be new ac coaches.



Now when you say that, it seems a picture of a different metro!! oops


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Abir said:


> Now when you say that, it seems a picture of a different metro!! oops



exactly..its not kolkata metro..though we have better looking stations than that. BTW new AC metros have already hit the tracks....looks much better than those three decade old coaches.


----------



## LaBong

Indian Jatt said:


> exactly..its not kolkata metro..though we have better looking stations than that. BTW new AC metros have already hit the tracks....looks much better than those three decade old coaches.



Yeah they will probably replace all the coaches with AC one, not sure how cost-effective that would be. Only in Kolkata one can think of riding AC metro in 10 INR. 

I'm looking forward to the East-West route completion, that should easily shadow the ones Delhi got. Also it'll be first underwater metro in India.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Abir said:


> Yeah they will probably replace all the coaches with AC one, not sure how cost-effective that would be. Only in Kolkata one can think of riding AC metro in 10 INR.



lol..yeah ! 1 rupee hike in bus sees a huge uproar among the public and several michils...but somehow I feel, public wont complain with this..moreover as I said many ac trains are already running, and the fare remains the same with min of 4, as it was. mamata di wont hike it, atleast until the assembly polls are over.



> I'm looking forward to the East-West route completion, that should easily shadow the ones Delhi got. Also it'll be first underwater metro in India.



I expect it to be atleast ten times better than what it is now...not comparing it with delhi though...its been close to two years since the work started...am excited about this one..feels good to have first under water metro in India in kolkata...just like first metro in india. slt lake to howrah..if am not wrong.


----------



## LaBong

Indian Jatt said:


> lol..yeah ! 1 rupee hike in bus sees a huge uproar among the public and several michils...but somehow I feel, public wont complain with this..moreover as I said many ac trains are already running, and the fare remains the same with min of 4, as it was. mamata di wont hike it, atleast until the assembly polls are over.



Even the almighty don't know what goes inside Mamata di's head! 


> I expect it to be atleast ten times better than what it is now...not comparing it with delhi though...its been close to two years since the work started...am excited about this one..feels good to have first under water metro in India in kolkata...just like first metro in india. slt lake to howrah..if am not wrong.



The construction is progressing very good, I see it everyday on my way to office. Yes, as of now Salt Lake to Howrah with later extension to Newtown and Airport. 

Recently there is another news of North-South getting extended to Airport, in that case I don't think East-West will be extended. 

Problem is Mamta is responsible for North South and commies are for East West and they will bring their fcuking politics even in here!


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Abir said:


> Even the almighty don't know what goes inside Mamata di's head!
> 
> 
> The construction is progressing very good, *I see it everyday on my way to office.* Yes, as of now Salt Lake to Howrah with later extension to Newtown and Airport.



and I used to see it while going to my office every night  till left it few montsh back.



> Recently there is another news of North-South getting extended to Airport, in that case I don't think East-West will be extended.
> 
> Problem is Mamta is responsible for North South and commies are for East West and they will bring their fcuking politics even in here!



as of now there is no plan to extend east -west after this salt lake-howrah line....I heard the north south extension news too...joining airport would be great....cause taking metro to go to airport via dum dum station is not worth the effort...but joining airport directly, would surely be great...even on south they are extending...already new stations have started operations after kavi nazrul.

dont know about the politics here, but we should give credit to Buddhadeb to approve the project for east-west line...but am sure after sometime, mamata di will be reaping the benefits.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BTW I see no one mentioned Indian museum in Kolkata....it is probably the most fascinating place in the city...oldest in India(1814)and only one in country to have a mummy brought from South africa..which was brought from Cairo,Egypt. 

edit : also oldest in its kind in asia and also the largest in India.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt




----------



## Mirza Jatt




----------



## LaBong

Indian Jatt said:


>



The new trams look way cooler!


----------



## LaBong

Durgapur Express way







Commonwealth Graves 






Marble Palace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt

^^^kona expressway is equally good....you should go for a drive there..especially at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

Road before Jamuna Bridge





Sylhet-Jaflong Highway






Hardinge Bridge






at the time of construction





karnaphulli bridge





Jamuna bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

This thread should be move in to General Image and Media section. Bengal is not same as Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nice thread

yes Bengalis have always had their own distinct culture and heritage


----------



## jinxeD_girl

integra said:


> Sylhet-Jaflong Highway



That is really pretty. For a second, it looked like Islamabad especially those hills in the background.


----------



## kobiraaz

jinxeD_girl said:


> That is really pretty. For a second, it looked like Islamabad especially those hills in the background.



that (hills) is most probably in INDIA ( meghalay)


----------



## Md Akmal

jinxeD_girl said:


> That is really pretty. For a second, it looked like Islamabad especially those hills in the background.



@ No !!! the hills of Islamabad looks like rocky. I saw it is 1970. But hills looks like here ever green. But the road from Rawalpindi(after Rajabazar) to Islamabad is completely straight and plain as if just withins few miles I can touch Islamabad and those hills. In those days we used to go to clim up those hills and I tell there were lot of berry trees having ample of colourful berries on it. And you could have enough of berries, "Muftme". " Bacha thana ish leye yead ahai".


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Totally fascinating with totally fascinating people with fascinating ideas!

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




Al-zakir said:


> This thread should be move in to General Image and Media section. Bengal is not same as Bangladesh.



Bengal is wherever Bengalis live!


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Bangla fighter said:


> that (hills) is most probably in INDIA ( meghalay)



Yes I was going to ask that.. I didn't know Bangladesh had hills but then I googled it and found Chittagong Hill Tracts.

---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 AM ----------




Md Akmal said:


> @ No !!! the hills of Islamabad looks like rocky. I saw it is 1970. But hills looks like here ever green. But the road from Rawalpindi(after Rajabazar) to Islamabad is completely straight and plain as if just withins few miles I can touch Islamabad and those hills. In those days we used to go to clim up those hills and I tell there were lot of berry trees having ample of colourful berries on it. And you could have enough of berries, "Muftme". " Bacha thana ish leye yead ahai".



lol nice! Anywayz I like "green" so loved that pic!


----------



## Avisheik

Bangla fighter said:


> that (hills) is most probably in INDIA ( meghalay)



No, some of them belong to us
Jaflong is known for stone harvesting, and most of these stones comes from the rivers situated at the foot of the hills.


Btw this is very imformative and interesting thread, can the mods make this a sticky thread plz??


----------



## Al-zakir

jinxeD_girl said:


> That is really pretty. For a second, it looked like Islamabad especially those hills in the background.



My home town.


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangla fighter said:


> that (hills) is most probably in INDIA ( meghalay)



How about you visit Sylhet some time? We have ample of hills. Where do you think all the tea come form?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Sticky please


----------



## Skies

Merge all and make sticky>::>>>>

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/15408-incredible-bangladesh.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/general-images-multimedia/121581-picture-bangladesh.html


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

kinda off topic, but isnt ancient considred something BC?


----------



## Al-zakir

Some over excited Bharti diluted this thread with west Bengal picture. So those picture should be removed in order to make it Bangladesh centric. Also I do not like the tread tittle. Thread starter suffering from identity crisis.


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> How about you visit Sylhet some time? We have ample of hills. Where do you think all the tea come form?


 
whenever i get time i try to visit different places of the country. I have been to sylhet a number of times. This was the pic of sylhet-jaflong road. I have been through this road. I cant recall any hill on Bangladesh's side, all the Higher hills are just across the border. Yes i have seen some hills in sylhet and they are not that high. Most of tea gardens i visited actually were plain land or small hills. While traveling through the road i always searched for military establishment and saw many bsf bunkers on those hills. I was worried. In any bsf bgb or army skirmishes india will get huge advantage. Just by bombing the road sitting from those den they can inflict heavy disruption in communication. 

p.s. There were some hills in sylhet. People have cut those for stone and habitation. Try to visit sylhet shortly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> Some over excited Bharti diluted this thread with west Bengal picture. So those picture should be removed in order to make it Bangladesh centric. Also I do not like the tread tittle. Thread starter suffering from identity crisis.



he posted photos of Alinagar. whats so wrong in it??


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Hills(?) of Sylhet

The only exceptions to Bangladesh's low elevations are the Chittagong Hills in the southeast, the Low Hills of Sylhet in the northeast, (wiki)

*Sylhet is in the north-eastern part of the country, located in a gentle sloping upland valley* between the Khasia, Jaintia and Tripura hills, bordering on Assam. Gentle slopes, rich light soil, a congenial climate and abundant rainfall have made Sylhet one of the largest tea-producing areas in the world.







eThikana.com :: Hill Tracts of Bangladesh











It is good to know that Low Hills are being mistaken for mountains!

Typical hyperventilating!


----------



## punit

> he posted photos of Alinagar. whats so wrong with it??


just his brain or lack of it


----------



## Skies

Bangla fighter said:


> whenever i get time i try to visit different places of the country. I have been to sylhet a number of times. This was the pic of sylhet-jaflong road. I have been through this road. I cant recall any hill on Bangladesh's side, all the Higher hills are just across the border. Yes i have seen some hills in sylhet and they are not that high. Most of tea gardens i visited actually were plain land or small hills. While traveling through the road i always searched for military establishment and saw many bsf bunkers on those hills. I was worried. In any bsf bgb or army skirmishes india will get huge advantage. Just by bombing the road sitting from those den they can inflict heavy disruption in communication.
> 
> p.s. There were some hills in sylhet. People have cut those for stone and habitation. Try to visit sylhet shortly




I exactly saw and felt as like you while traveling through sylhet-jaflong road. India got all the hills and BSF got their camps at very high altitude. You just can see the beautiful hills but can not touch them at all!! Our bad luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

photos i took in sylhet 

hills in sylhet. but these are not that high comparing to meghalaya.







hills in the back are maghalay... smaller hill infront is bangladesh. in between lies plain land (pillar) and shooting place of BSF. they fire from dens on those hills. people go to those plain land for agricultural purpose and with cattle.






and yeah rich india our dream land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Those hills are not High Altitude that you miss when you see across the borders.

They are mere hills.

High Altitude is taken to be 9000ft+


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangla fighter said:


> he posted photos of Alinagar. whats so wrong in it??


 
Nothing wrong with Alinagar however you missed my point. 

Love the picture on your Avatar. Father of modern Islamic Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Al-zakir said:


> Nothing wrong with Alinagar however you missed my point.



Sorry for 1 off-topic post... Al-Zakir, are you Bengali? From your previous posts... I am amazed at your love for Pakistan and Pakistanis... Thanks!!


----------



## Hyde

jinxeD_girl said:


> Sorry for 1 off-topic post... Al-Zakir, are you Bengali? From your previous posts... I am amazed at your love for Pakistan and Pakistanis... Thanks!!



He is going to scold you now,

As per Bengladeshi members, they only like themselves to be called as "Bangladeshi's" ---- it is the official name for the residence of Bangladesh. Bengalis are living in India (as per him)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Zaki FX said:


> He is going to scold you now,
> 
> As per Bengladeshi members, they only like themselves to be called as "Bangladeshi's" ---- it is the official name for the residence of Bangladesh. Bengalis are living in India (as per him)



Sorry for another off topic post... but the reason I asked because in some other thread someone was saying he is Bihari leftover. Anywayz, whoever Al-Zakir is.. i really like him for not hating us.


----------



## Hyde

jinxeD_girl said:


> Sorry for another off topic post... but the reason I asked because in some other thread someone was saying he is Bihari leftover. Anywayz, whoever Al-Zakir is.. i really like him for not hating us.


He is from Bangladesh living in USA

Pure Bangaldeshi and loves Pakistan too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

jinxeD_girl said:


> Sorry for another off topic post... but the reason I asked because in some other thread someone was saying he is Bihari leftover. Anywayz, whoever Al-Zakir is.. i really like him for not hating us.



They should have liked you before.

What is the using of their crying over spilt milk?

Crocodile tears.

Even now they can change the situation, but they won't.

Milk everyone is the signature tune!


----------



## Md Akmal

jinxeD_girl said:


> Sorry for another off topic post... but the reason I asked because in some other thread someone was saying he is Bihari leftover. Anywayz, whoever Al-Zakir is.. i really like him for not hating us.



@ Why we will hate you ??? Those hating days are gone. It is now the propagandas of AL and Indian media. We are brothers and in time of real crisis we would fight together.

@ Today in the true sense we are standing on our leg but if you critically analysis the incidents of last 40 years, Pakistan had played a greater role specially in respect of Defence and helped us "Dilse". What help we got from India after 1971 ??? Only sucking our bloods and killing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

jinxeD_girl said:


> Sorry for 1 off-topic post... Al-Zakir, are you Bengali? From your previous posts... I am amazed at your love for Pakistan and Pakistanis... Thanks!!



I hope Zaki and MD Akmal bhai's answer was sufficient. I am a Muslim of Bangladesh origin. I place my islamic identity over regional identity. I believe Pakistan is a victim of prejudgment perception. My experience with Pakistanis from childhood has been spectacular. I have no reason to hate you unless you want me to. I am a firm believer of Muslim brotherhood. 





jinxeD_girl said:


> Sorry for another off topic post... but the reason I asked because in some other thread someone was saying he is Bihari leftover. Anywayz, whoever Al-Zakir is.. i really like him for not hating us.



Does it really matter what some random Bharti bark about? Some Bhartis here question about our loyalty to our own nation where our forefather soul lay. If this is not ludicrous then I do not what it is.


----------

